# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  BootMGR absent, utilisation de VistaBootPro

## {F-I}

Salut  tous,

J'ai un souci comme la plupart d'entre nous, concernant le fameux BootMGR absent...

J'ai fait une recherche avant et j'ai trouv nombreux rponses dont l'utilisation VistaBootPro...

D'o ma prsence ici c'est que je ne comprends absolument rien au fonctionnement du logiciel, comment l'utiliser et comment "faire rparer" avec ce logiciel...

Merci d'avance

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

un logiciel est fourni avec un fichier d'aide et un forum de support:
http://www.pronetworks.org/forum/forum-185.html

 toi d'en faire usage  :;):

----------


## {F-I}

Concernant le forum, en effet j'avais trouv bien avant que tu le poste mais comme que le forum ne dispose que la langue anglais avec qui je ne sais pas parler ni lire...

J'ai utilis un outil de google afin d'avoir le forum en franais et pouvoir essayer de trouver de ce que je cherche...

Mais apparemment je ne trouve rien du tout concernant le guide d'utilisation...

Quant  l'aide du logiciel, il ne dispose qu'anglais et je ne peux pas (enfin je n'arrive pas)  faire avancer ma recherche avec...

Donc peut-tre aurais-tu de la gentillesse de m'aider dans cette tape  :;):

----------


## {F-I}

Il n'y a personne qui veut bien m'aider ?

S'il vous plat et merci

----------


## ml56500

Bonjour,

As-tu le DVD original de ton Vista ? Si oui, en bootant dessus et en choisissant "Rparer l'ordinateur", tu accderas  un outil nomm "Rparation du dmarrage".

A+

----------


## {F-I}

C'est ce que j'ai fait avant de poster mon post ici...

Petit remarque, bizarrement avant de lancer la rparation, mon dvd Vista faisait une recherche d'erreur et m'affiche qu'il n'y a rien  rparer comme si tout va bien...

Ce petit problme est vraiment nervant parce qu' chaque boot, je suis *oblig* de laisser mon dvd Vista dans le lecteur, sinon a ne se passe pas...

edit : (merci de t'avoir intress  mon sujet)

----------


## ml56500

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, en bootant sur le DVD, il ne trouve aucune erreur et Vista dmarre sans problme mais en bootant sans le DVD, tu as le message d'erreur BootMGR absent, c'est bien a ?
As-tu vrifi dans le BIOS si par dfaut, ton PC bootait bien sur le disque dur o se trouve Vista ? Si oui, as-tu vrifi que la partition o est Vista est bien "Active" ?

A+

----------


## {F-I}

> Donc, si j'ai bien compris, en bootant sur le DVD, il ne trouve aucune erreur et Vista dmarre sans problme mais en bootant sans le DVD, tu as le message d'erreur BootMGR absent, c'est bien a ?


Exactement !





> As-tu vrifi dans le BIOS si par dfaut, ton PC bootait bien sur le disque dur o se trouve Vista ?


Comment reconnatre ?

Dans le BIOS, la premire page, je vois :




> IDE matre primaire   [LITE-ON DVDRW SO]
> IDE esclave primaire   [PLEXTOR DVD-ROM]
> 
> SATA 1   WDC WD5000KS-00M
> SATA 2   ST3320620AS
> SATA 3   WDC WDC1500ADFD-0
> SATA 4   ST3320620AS
> SATA 5   WDC WDC1500ADFD-0
> SATA 6


A savoir que :

WDC5000 = 500 Go = D = fichiers non systme
ST3320620AS = 150 Go = C et G = (C = systme donc Vista) et G = fichiers non systme
WDC1500ADFD = 320 Go = F et E = fichiers non systme

Info supplmentaire au cas d'o, la priorit de dmarrage est de CDROM > Disque dur.





> Si oui, as-tu vrifi que la partition o est Vista est bien "Active" ?


Je cherchais  rsoudre mon problme avec Google et j'ai lu quelque part qu'il faut vrifier si la partition est bien "activ", je ne sais pas que c'est mais je crois qu'il s'agit dans le gestion des disques et qu'il faut vrifer si le C est actif.

Si oui, la rponse oui comme que tu peux le voir dans le screenhost :


La couleur bleu reprsente "Partition principale" quant  vert, a reprsente "Volume simple"

Je te remercie beaucoup  :;): 

Edit : petit info supplmentaire, je testais d'installer Win VISTA dans D (c'est  dire 500 Go), le problme du dmarrage disparat... Je souhaite vraiment avoir Win VISTA dans C (c'est  dire 150 Go, car c'est un disque Western Digital Raptor 150 Go (10000 RPM, 16 Mo SATA) donc l'avantage de la rapidit)

----------


## ml56500

Houl, c'est compliqu, il y a des contradictions entre ce que tu me dis et ce que je vois dans tes screenshots. Reprenons calmement :

Tout d'abord, tu as bien 5 disques durs physiques diffrents :

- un Western Digital Caviar de 500 Go, branch sur SATA1, que Vista a nomm Disque 0
- deux Seagate Barracuda de 320 Go, branchs sur SATA2 et SATA4, que Vista a respectivement nomm Disque 1 et Disque 3
- deux Western Digital Raptor de 150 Go, branchs sur SATA3 et SATA5, que Vista a respectivement nomm Disque 2 et Disque 4

C'est bien a ?

Eh b, si c'est a, a fait 1440 Go d'espace disque ! On devrait pouvoir y installer Vista tranquillement...

Ensuite, tes partitions... Contrairement  ce que tu cris, ton screenshot indique ceci :

- C (sur Disque 2) : Volume simple sur disque dur dynamique ne contenant aucun systme
- D (sur Disque 0) : Partition principale active sur disque dur de base contenant le systme (Vista)
- E (sur Disque 1) : Partition principale sur disque dur de base
- F (sur Disque 3) : Partition principale sur disque dur de base
- G (sur Disque 4) : Partition principale sur disque dur de base

Visiblement, pour l'instant, le systme Vista est sur D mais ton PC boote sur C, ce qui explique que tu ais le message "BootMGR absent" (le fichier BootMGR fait partie du systme vista).
Donc, dans un premier temps, il faut corriger cela dans ton BIOS. Tu dois avoir une section o tu peux changer l'ordre de Boot (Boot Priority), chez moi c'est dans Advanced BIOS Features mais a peut changer de nom selon les BIOS. En tout cas,  un endroit, tu auras First Boot, Second Boot, etc. Il faut indiquer le disque 0 (le WD5000KS branch sur SATA1) comme First Boot.
Normalement, tu n'auras alors plus besoin du DVD pour ouvrir Vista.

Dans un second temps, si tu veux installer Vista sur le premier Raptor, je te conseille une rinstallation propre, c'est--dire avec formatage pralable :

1) Dans le gestionnaire de disques, convertis le Disque 2 (le Raptor o tu veux mettre Vista) en disque de base (au lieu de disque dynamique). Pour cela, il faut cliquer droit sur le nom Disque 2. Il faudra ensuite y crer une Partition principale active. Cela va formater (donc effacer) tout le Disque 2, si tu a des donnes sur ce disque, sauvegarde-les auparavant (sur E, F ou G, ou sur DVD).
2) Si tu as des donnes sur C, sur le Disque 0 (le WD5000KS), l o est Vista actuellement, sauvegarde-les aussi car cette partition va tre efface plus tard.
3) Rebranche tes disques durs ainsi :
- Le Raptor o tu veux Vista en SATA1
- L'autre Raptor en SATA2
- Le WD5000KS en SATA3
- Les 2 Seagate en SATA4 et SATA5
4) Boote (provisoirement) sur ton DVD Vista et choisis Installer
5) Normalement, il va te demander ensuite o tu veux installer Vista, mais auparavant, formate  l'ancienne installation (qui doit tre sur le Disque 2 maintenant et qui doit faire 500 go, ou plutt 465,76 Go). Puis choisis le disque 0 (ton premier raptor de 150 Go, ou plutt 139,74 Go) pour installer ton nouveau Vista.
6) Aprs installation complte de Vista, mets ton Raptor en First Boot dans ton BIOS.

Bon, tout n'est peut-tre pas trs clair mais en gros, ce doit tre ce que tu as  faire. En tout cas, je le rpte, sauvegarde bien toutes tes donnes avant de faire quoi que ce soit, on ne sait jamais.

A+

----------


## {F-I}

> Tout d'abord, tu as bien 5 disques durs physiques diffrents :
> 
> - un Western Digital Caviar de 500 Go, branch sur SATA1, que Vista a nomm Disque 0
> - deux Seagate Barracuda de 320 Go, branchs sur SATA2 et SATA4, que Vista a respectivement nomm Disque 1 et Disque 3
> - deux Western Digital Raptor de 150 Go, branchs sur SATA3 et SATA5, que Vista a respectivement nomm Disque 2 et Disque 4
> 
> C'est bien a ?


Oui, tout  fait !




> Eh b, si c'est a, a fait 1440 Go d'espace disque ! On devrait pouvoir y installer Vista tranquillement...


Sans oublier qu'il y a encore 1 To disque dur externe :p




> Visiblement, pour l'instant, le systme Vista est sur D mais ton PC boote sur C, ce qui explique que tu ais le message "BootMGR absent" (le fichier BootMGR fait partie du systme vista).


Je ne suis pas d'accord parce que l, je peux formater le disque dur D sans qu'il m'affiche quelques chose... De plus j'ai fait clic droit, proprit et il m'affiche 465 espace libre et 118 mo espace utilis, je ne pense pas que 118 soit de Win Vista



Et Vista m'affiche que les fichiers de Win Vista se trouve bien dans C



Juste pour info, ma carte mre est un ASUS P5N32-E SLI et je souhaite que le Win VISTA se trouve dans le raptor (soit disque 2 soit disque 4, peut m'importe, du moment c'est le raptor) et pas dans le disque dur  500 Go (alors que normalement qu'il n'y a rien comme tu peux voir le screenhost)

Avant de continuer, j'aimerais bien connatre ta rponse concernant o se trouve rellement les fichiers de Win VISTA

Je te remercie beaucoup d'tre l, j'espre pouvoir rsoudre le problme avec ton aide  :;):

----------


## ml56500

Alors, effectivement, il y a un problme :

D'aprs le screenshot de ton gestionnaire de disques que je reposte partiellement ci-dessous, le systme Vista est indiqu en D (soulign en rouge) :



Mais d'aprs le screenshot de ton explorateur, Vista est visiblement en C (donc sur le Raptor) :



On va donc considrer que Vista est effectivement install dans C, mais il faudrait que Vista lui-mme en soit convaincu pour bien dmarrer  ::mouarf:: 

Bon, dans ton BIOS, as-tu trouv l'ordre du boot ? D'aprs le manuel de ta carte-mre, a se trouve ici :


_Dans 1st Boot Device, tu mets Hard Disk ( la place de Removable)_

_Dans 1st Master, tu mets le Raptor branch sur SATA3_

Il faut vrifier si le Raptor branch sur SATA3 est bien indiqu comme First Boot, et sinon il faut l'y mettre et tenter un dmarrage de Vista. Dis-moi alors ce qui se passe.

S'il est bien en First Boot mais que tu as toujours le message BootMGR absent, il va falloir effectuer une petite rparation que je t'indiquerai suite  ton message.

A+

----------


## {F-I}

Je vais tout de suite dans BIOS, je te tiendrai au courant  :;):

----------


## ml56500

Il y a autre chose qui me turlupine, c'est que ton Raptor est configur en disque dynamique, est-ce toi qui a fait ce choix ?

Je ne sais pas si les volumes simples des disques durs dynamiques sont automatiquement actifs... Ce qui est normalement une condition indispensable pour que ton PC puisse booter dessus.
Dans ton gestionnaire de disques, en cliquant droit sur le volume simple C (en vert), as-tu une option comme "Rendre actif" ou "Marquer ce volume comme actif", ou un truc du genre ? Si oui, il faut le faire.

A+

----------


## {F-I}

Dans 4.7.3 (Hard Disk Drives), j'ai :




> 1. SATA 3 WDC WDC1500ADFD-0
> 2. SATA 5 WDC WDC1500ADFD-0
> 3. SATA 2 ST3320620AS
> 4. SATA 4 ST3320620AS
> 5. SATA 1 WDC WD5000KS-00M


Je suppose que j'ai juste avec ce que tu me demande "_Dans 1st Master, tu mets le Raptor branch sur SATA3_", n'est-ce pas ?

Comment vrifier si SATA3 est bien comme First Boot ?

----------


## ml56500

Ok, dans Hard Disk Drives (4.7.3), c'est bien configur sur ton Raptor SATA3.

Dans Boot Device Priority (4.7.1), est-ce bien mis [Hard Disk] en 1st Boot ?

Regarde mon message prcdant le tien et dis-moi ce qu'il en est pour le volume simple C.

A+

----------


## {F-I}

> Il y a autre chose qui me turlupine, c'est que ton Raptor est configur en disque dynamique, est-ce toi qui a fait ce choix ?


Oui en voulant essayer de rparer  ::aie:: , j'ai fait mal ?




> Dans ton gestionnaire de disques, en cliquant droit sur le volume simple C (en vert), as-tu une option comme "Rendre actif" ou "Marquer ce volume comme actif", ou un truc du genre ?


Je n'ai rien du tout, sauf peut-tre ractiver le volume, mais on ne peut pas le cliquer


EDIT : oui dans 4.7.1, c'est bien mis Hard Disk en 1er et 2 eme en CD (mais impossible de dmarrer donc je suis oblig de remettre CD en 1er et 2 eme  Hard disk pour booter avec cd vista

----------


## ml56500

Oui, a ne simplifie pas les choses tout a, car j'ai peur qu'on ne puisse pas rendre actif le volume C et l, c'est rinstallation obligatoire (aprs avoir de nouveau remis ton Raptor en disque dur de base).

En fait, pour que je comprenne bien la situation actuelle, au dpart, tu as install Vista sur le 500 Go (donc sur D). Ensuite, tu as install un deuxime Vista sur ton Raptor (sur C). Et enfin, tu as supprim ton ancien Vista en formatant D, c'est bien a ?
Si oui, tu m'tonnes qu'il s'y perde...

Bon, tu peux toujours tenter la rparation dont je te parlais, sans garantie de russite mais sans danger pour tes donnes.
Cela se fait en bootant sur le DVD, en choisissant *Rparer l'ordinateur* et en choisissant *Invite de commandes* (puisque Rparation du dmarrage n'a pas rsolu ton problme). Ensuite, tu tapes *Bootrec.exe* (puis touche ENTRE).
Tout est expliqu sur cette page :
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392/fr

Si a ne marche pas, il faut essayer les options Bootrec.exe qui sont indiques (/FixMbr, /FixBoot, /scanOs et /RebuildBcd)

Ca devrait retrouver l'endroit o est vraiment Vista et rcrire les instructions de dmarrage.

A+

----------


## {F-I}

> En fait, pour que je comprenne bien la situation actuelle, au dpart, tu as install Vista sur le 500 Go (donc sur D). Ensuite, tu as install un deuxime Vista sur ton Raptor (sur C). Et enfin, tu as supprim ton ancien Vista en formatant D, c'est bien a ?
> Si oui, tu m'tonnes qu'il s'y perde...


Oui, c'est bien cela


Je vais tenter encore un coup avec la rparation du dmarrage, si cela ne fonctionne pas, je tente le coup avec la manipulation dont tu me parlais  :;): 

Je reviendrai pour te donner mes nouvelles  :;): 

Merci beaucoup


EDIT au fait, je suis oblig de laisser priorit dmarrage CD puis Hard Disk parce que si inversement, impossible de dmarrer avec CD

----------


## {F-I}

Je ne suis pas sur de tout comprendre.

Je suis arriv  l'invit commande avec DVD Vista, j'cris bootrec.exe, je vois qu'il m'affiche /FixMbr, /FixBoot, /ScanOs et /RebuildBcd, j'ai tent d'crire par exemple /FixMbr (je pense que c'est le choix qu'il faut faire n'est-ce pas)

Il me retourne '/FixMbr' n'est pas reconnu en tant que commande interne ou externe, un programme excutable ou un fichier de commandes.

Que dois-je faire ?

Edit : il m'affiche X:Sources> 
Est-ce que c'est normale le X ?

----------


## ml56500

> EDIT au fait, je suis oblig de laisser priorit dmarrage CD puis Hard Disk parce que si inversement, impossible de dmarrer avec CD


Oui, tu remettras le Raptor en First Boot quand tout fonctionnera bien  :;): 

Si bootrec.exe seul ne rsoud rien, pense  utiliser les options. Pour la premire, par exemple, il faut taper ceci dans l'invite de commandes :

bootrec.exe /Fixmbr

Etc.

Ensuite, si tu as des messages qui t'indiquent que a a russi, tu peux retenter la Rparation du dmarrage, elle passera peut-tre...

Bon courage  ::):

----------


## ml56500

> Je ne suis pas sur de tout comprendre.
> 
> Je suis arriv  l'invit commande avec DVD Vista, j'cris bootrec.exe, je vois qu'il m'affiche /FixMbr, /FixBoot, /ScanOs et /RebuildBcd, j'ai tent d'crire par exemple /FixMbr (je pense que c'est le choix qu'il faut faire n'est-ce pas)
> 
> Il me retourne '/FixMbr' n'est pas reconnu en tant que commande interne ou externe, un programme excutable ou un fichier de commandes.
> 
> Que dois-je faire ?
> 
> Edit : il m'affiche X:Sources> 
> Est-ce que c'est normale le X ?


Il faut que tu remettes bootrec.exe avant :

bootrec.exe /FixMbr

puis

bootrec.exe /FixBoot

et pareil pour les 2 autres, avec un seul espace entre bootrec.exe et l'option

----------


## {F-I}

Je viens de tenter bootrec /fixmbr, a m'affiche "opration russie", a suffit ?

----------


## ml56500

Eh bien  chaque fois, il faut retenter un dmarrage sur le Raptor pour voir si a suffit, sinon tu fais le suivant, et comme a jusqu'au 4me.

Et si a ne marche pas en ayant russi les 4 options, retente encore une Rparation du dmarrage aprs.

EDIT: Le but du jeu, c'est que dans ton gestionnaire de disque, l'indication "systme" soit dans C, et plus dans D. Cela voudra dire qu'il a compris que Vista est sur ton Raptor.

----------


## ml56500

Remarque : Si tu arrives jusqu' *bootrec.exe /RebuildBcd* et que a ne russit pas, il faut taper ceci (en faisant ENTRE entre chaque ligne):

	bcdedit /export C:\BCD_Backup
	c:
	cd boot
	attrib bcd -s -h -r
	ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old
	bootrec /RebuildBcd

C'est indiqu sur le support Microsoft dont je t'ai donn le lien

----------


## ml56500

Si a ne change toujours rien, il va falloir essayer de mettre le WD5000KS (SATA1) en First Boot et voir si a dmarre. Un autre a eu le mme ppin que toi et a a march :

http://www.clubic.com/forum/microsof...774-page1.html

En fait, le dmarrage a lieu sur D qui passe ensuite le relais  C pour charger le systme. Le secteur de dmarrage reste sur D (ce sont les quelques Mga qui sont dessus, sans doute) mais le systme est bien sur C. C'est pas la panace mais a doit fonctionner...

Sinon, c'est formatage de C et D et rinstallation complte sur C...

----------


## {F-I}

> bcdedit /export C:\BCD_Backup
> 	c:


Jusqu' l, tout va bien




> cd boot


Fichier introuvable 




> attrib bcd -s -h -r


BCD introuvable

----------


## {F-I}

Bon, je sens que cela va durer bien longtemps, je dcide de prendre la mthode formatage...

Cite moi la procdure  faire de A  Z afin d'avoir tous les partitions intgralement propre. (formater D et C, par quoi commencer et comment etc...)

Je vais me coucher, je regarde ton post demain matin vers 7 / 8 heure  :;): 

Merci beaucoup

----------


## ml56500

Avant de tout rinstaller, tente cette dernire solution (qui a rsolu un problme similaire au tien trouv sur *ce forum* ) :

- Debranche carrment ton disque WD5000KS (la partition D) de ta carte mre, et retente un dmarrage pour voir ce qui se passe.
- Si tu as un message d'erreur (genre erreur de bootmanager), ce qui est normal, boote alors sur ton DVD et retente une *Rparation du dmarrage*. L,  mon avis, il va se passer quelquechose car il ne pourra pas s'appuyer sur le secteur de dmarrage qui est sur D (puisque dbranch).

Si tout dmarre enfin sans DVD (et sans D), tu peux rebrancher ton disque dur WD5000KS (mais pense  le nettoyer compltement en supprimant la partition principale et en la recrant aprs)

Sinon... eh bien voici la procdure pour tout rinstaller :

1) Alors, avant tout, sauvegarde tes donnes (documents persos, images persos, etc.) qui se trouvent sur C et D. Le formatage effacera tout, systme et programmes (c'est oblig), mais aussi documents s'il y en a.

2) Ensuite, je te conseille de dbrancher carrment les disques durs suivants :

- le Seagate qui est sur SATA 2
- le Seagate qui est sur SATA 4
- le WD Raptor qui est est sur SATA 5

Tu les rebrancheras aprs l'installation de Vista sur SATA 2, 4 et 5 (ils seront automatiquement reconnus par Vista lors du dmarrage suivant). En fait, c'est pour ne pas les confondre avec ceux qu'on veut formater.

Puis, branche le Raptor restant sur SATA 1 et le WD 500 Go sur SATA 3 (tu les intervertis, en fait). C'est juste pour avoir le disque dur contenant Vista sur SATA 1, c'est plus clair.

3) Boote sur ton DVD original Vista, laisse les fichiers se charger, clique sur Suivant pour les langues (qui doivent tre configures sur Franais si tu as un Vista franais) et choisis Installer

4) L, il te demande la cl de produit, soit tu la mets maintenant, soit aprs l'installation (mais dans ce cas, il te demande quelle version tu veux installer, il faut indiquer celle correspondant  ta cl).

5) Tu acceptes les termes du contrat de licence et tu cliques sur Suivant.

6) A "quel type d'installation voulez-vous effectuer", tu cliques sur Personnalise (l'autre, la mise  niveau, doit d'ailleurs tre dsactive)

7) Tu arrives enfin  la question "O souhaitez-vous installer Windows ?" o, normalement, tu dois voir tes 2 disques durs : le Disque 0 doit tre le Raptor (taille totale autour de 140Go) et le Disque 1 doit tre le WD5000KS (taille totale autour de 466 Go).

- Tu slectionnes Disque 0, puis, en bas  droite, tu cliques sur "Options de lecteurs (avances)". Et tu cliques sur Formater.
- Tu slectionnes Disque 1, et pareil, tu le formates.

Voil, tes 2 disques durs sont propres. Il ne te reste plus qu' slectionner le Disque 0 (le Raptor) et  cliquer sur Suivant pour continuer l'installation de Vista sur ce disque dur.

8) Laisse le finir l'installation, rpond aux questions (nom d'utilisateur, etc.), laisse le redmarrer jusqu' ce que tu arrives sur ton bureau. L, tu peux teindre ton PC, rebrancher tes 3 autres disques durs, vrifier dans le BIOS que le First Boot est bien sur le Raptor 1 (sur SATA 1) et redmarrer Vista (il mettra  jour les pilotes des 3 nouveaux disques durs.)

9) Tu n'as plus qu' entrer ta cl (si tu ne l'as pas fait lors de l'installation) dans la page Proprits\Modifier la cl et  lancer l'activation par Internet. Si des priphriques ne fonctionnent pas (son, usb, etc.), pense  vrifier leurs pilotes.

10) Tu peux ensuite mettre  jour Vista avec Windows Update (il va surement te proposer le SP1), puis rinstaller tous tes programmes et faire tes rglages d'apparence.

Normalement, tout doit tre OK.

A+

----------


## {F-I}

> Avant de tout rinstaller, tente cette dernire solution (qui a rsolu un problme similaire au tien trouv sur *ce forum* ) :


Vraiment je te remercie beaucoup d'tre l et vouloir y arriver rsoudre le problme en vitant le formatage (en cherchant des divers possibilit).

Hlas, avec EasyBCD, a ne rsoud  rien et comme que pour Clef Micro qui a de la chance, il a dbranch D et a pu dmarrer normalement Vista qui n'est pas mon cas, il m'affiche SYSTEM FAILURE (quelque chose comme a)

Et bizarrement :



L'image que tu viens de voir c'tait QUAND tous les disques sont branchs donc D (500 Go) et C (150 Go).

Quand je dbranche celui D (500 Go) [je suis sur de ne pas me tromper], il n'y a plus rien dans l'option de rcup sys. donc c'est impossible de rparer le dmarrage...

Tellement bizarre, plus on essaie des choses moins je comprends...

Bien entendu, je prfre viter le formatage, mais l je crois qu'il ne me reste qu' formater...
Pour cela, tout est ok, sauvegards mis  ct (disque dur externe par prcuration)

Je commence / suis la procdure de formatage [en cours...]

----------


## {F-I}

Tu vas apprcier de ce que je vais te montrer...

Je laisse seulement 2 disques durs branchs SATA 1 (D, 500 Go) et SATA 3 (C, 150 Go), afin de dbuter la procdure de formatage et rinstallation trs complet du systme comme que tu viens de m'expliquer.

Il m'est impossible de dmarrer pour arriver  utiliser le CD (appuyer n'importe quel touche pour lancer le CD), parce que j'ai ce fameux affichage :



N'est-ce pas magnifique ?  ::):  
_(ce n'est absolument pas contre toi, je suis juste nerv contre moi et  ces disques durs :p)_

Bref, ce que je suis en train de faire, c'est que j'essaie de booter normalement (enfin avec CD Vista) et j'arrive au bureau, je fais vrifier au "poste de travail" (ordinateur), je vois bien seulement 2 disque dur donc C et D, je tente de lancer une installation en faisant cliquer sur lecteur CD et install win vista..

Pour le moment, il m'affiche qu'il tlcharge des mises  jour d'installation (pas win update, mais c'est quelque chose fenetre d'install win vista)

EDIT :

Il vient de m'afficher d'entrer mon numro srie (pour info, il s'agit de Win VISTA Pro), j'ai naturellement accept la licence parce que sinon, on ne pourra pas continuer au del...

Me voici _quel type d'installation voulez-vous effectuer_, j'ai choisi *Personnalise* comme ce qui est plus logique et forc parce que l'autre option n'est pas slectionnable,  prsent il m'affiche :



Qu'est-ce qui je dois faire parce que tu m'avais dit :




> Tu arrives enfin  la question "O souhaitez-vous installer Windows ?" o, normalement, tu dois voir tes 2 disques durs : le Disque 0 doit tre le Raptor (taille totale autour de 140Go) et le Disque 1 doit tre le WD5000KS (taille totale autour de 466 Go).


Malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas, j'attends ta rponse et je laisse l'autre unit centrale tourner en attendant de ta rponse, je ne toucherai rien par peur d'aggraver des choses...

EDIT 2 : juste petit rappel, je souhaite que ce soit boot sur le raptor 150 Go comme tu le sais, ce n'est qu'un petit rappel sans rien de plus

EDIT 3 : encore merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## {F-I}

Je n'ai pas pu attendre, j'ai cliqu sur C pour installer, aprs une installation mal fait et rapidement (c.a.d. sans configurer reseau, nom user etc...), le dmarrage fonctionne bien sans CD seulement quand le D reste branch, si elle est dbranch, a m'affiche la mme chose que d'habitude *"Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software ....[...]..."*.

----------


## ml56500

Ayaya, il va falloir recommencer tout !

Il faut absolument que tu dmarres sur le DVD pour rinstaller proprement Vista, mais avant de te r-expliquer la procdure ( suivre scrupuleusement), je rponds  tes questions :




> Je laisse seulement 2 disques durs branchs SATA 1 (D, 500 Go) et SATA 3 (C, 150 Go), afin de dbuter la procdure de formatage


C'est bien d'avoir dbranch les 3 disques durs, mais je t'avais dit aussi d'intervertir les 2 restants. Donc, branche le Raptor sur SATA1 et l'autre sur SATA 3, on s'y retrouvera mieux ensuite car sur l'cran "O voulez-vous installer Vista", le Raptor sera le Disque 0 et l'autre le Disque 1.




> Il m'est impossible de dmarrer pour arriver  utiliser le CD (appuyer n'importe quel touche pour lancer le CD), parce que j'ai ce fameux affichage :


Si tu as cet affichage, c'est que ton PC ne boote pas sur le DVD mais sur un disque dur.

Alors il faut absolument rgler l'ordre du boot dans ton BIOS pour que ce soit effectivement le DVD qui dmarre sinon tu n'arriveras pas  rgler ton problme :

1) Va dans le menu BOOT (4.7), puis dans *Boot Device Priority* (4.7.1)
2) Dans *1st Boot Device*, mets *[CDROM]* (C'est impratif !)
3) Dans *2nd Boot Device*, mets *[Hard Disk]*
4) Dans 3rd et 4rd Boot device, mets [Disabled]

5) Va maintenant dans *Hard Disk Drives* (4.7.3)
6) Dans *1st Master*, vrifie que c'est bien ton Raptor (qui doit tre branch sur SATA 1 !)

7) Va maintenant dans *CDROM Drives* (4.7.4)
8) Vrifie que c'est bien le lecteur contenant ton DVD Vista qui est en tte

Maintenant, aprs avoir fait ces rglages, tu dmarreras sur le DVD Vista (normalement, au dmarrage, il te demandera de taper sur une touche pour lancer le lecteur DVD, ce qu'il faut faire, bien sr, sinon a basculera encore sur le disque dur et tu auras encore ton message d'erreur)

Quand le DVD se lancera, tu pourras suivre la procdure exacte que je t'ai indique cette nuit.

Il y a juste une chose qu'il faudra faire en plus dans la page "O voulez-vous installer Vista" (avec les "Options de lecteurs (avances)") :
1) Normalement, ton Raptor sera nomm Disque 0 et le WD5000KS sera nomm Disque 1
2) Mais d'aprs ton image d'cran, il y aura 2 partitions sur ton Raptor, tu auras donc 2 lignes Disque 0, et 1 ligne Disque 1, OK ? Il faudra supprimer les deux partitions sur le Disque 0 (Raptor) (en cliquant sur Supprimer), tu n'auras alors plus qu'une seule ligne  Disque 0, puis recrer une partition sur ce disque (en cliquant sur Nouveau). Pour la taille de la partition, tu mets le maximum.
3) Pour la ligne Disque 1 (500 Go), tu fais pareil, tu supprimes la partition puis tu la recres, c'est plus efficace qu'un simple formatage.

Voil, aprs tu choisis la ligne unique Disque 0 et tu fais suivant pour lancer l'installation .

A+

----------


## {F-I}

Jusqu' 8), tout est ok et j'ai toujours le mme problme cran noir avec win failed....

Alors que tout est parfaitement ok (jusqu' 8)

----------


## ml56500

Mais c'est fou, cet cran ne vient que si a boote sur le disque dur.

Bon, dans 2nd boot device, mets carrment [disabled],  la place de [hard drive], et l, il ne pourra que dmarrer sur le lecteur DVD

Au fait, tu valides bien tes changements du BIOS en faisant F10 et en rpondant Y (yes) ?

EDIT: si a marche et que l'installation dmarre, il faudra remettre [hard drive] lorsque ton PC redmarrera automatiquement, c'est donc  surveiller.

EDIT 2 : qu'as-tu juste avant cet cran, peux-tu en faire une image ?

----------


## {F-I}

Bon, je pars l, mais avant cela je rponds  ton dernier message...

J'ai carrement vir hard disk en remplacant par disable et j'ai bien valid avec F10 et Y...

La, impossible de booter car il m'affiche Disk boot failure insert system disk and press enter

All  ce soir, j'espre qu'on pourra rsoudre ce soir  :;): 

(au fait avant cet cran, j'ai juste logo de ma carte mere avec press del pour entrer bios et autre souviens plus je te dirai si tu veux)

----------


## ml56500

Ok,  ce soir, je vais tudier le manuel de ta carte-mre en attendant  :;): 

EDIT: Pour le message "Disk boot failure", c'est normal car on a dsactiv le dmarrage sur disue dur, mais ce qui ne l'est pas, c'est qu'il ne commence pas par lire le DVD de Vista avant d'essayer sur disque dur.

Comment tu fais exactement pour lancer Vista maintenant, tu as besoin du DVD ? tu changes le BIOS  chaque fois ?

----------


## {F-I}

Trs trangement, je n'arrive plus  dmarrer pour arriver au bureau,  chaque cas, il m'affiche le fameux affichage noir...

Voici le topo actuel :





Cependant, j'arrive  dmarrer avec le CD (si le SATA 3 (500 Go) est branch, autrement impossible) et aussi si le hard disk est activ

----------


## {F-I}

Je tente de dmarrer avec CD VISTA et j'arrive  ici :



Je pense qu'on progresse (peut-tre me trompes-je)

Bref, trangement on ne voit pas le deuxime partition du 150 Go...

L, je ne bouge pas et j'attends ta rponse  :;): 


A mon avis, je dois supprimer 1 puis nouveau et formater O comme tu m'expliquais mais j'attends  ::):

----------


## ml56500

Aaah, mais c'est parfait a, on y est !!!  ::D: 

Alors, en laissant le disque 0 slectionn,  clique sur Options des lecteurs avances, puis clique sur Supprimer.
Ca va donc supprimer la partition 1 du Disque 0.
Ensuite, tu cliques sur Nouveau, et a va recrer la partition 1 en te demandant de prciser sa taille, tu laisses le maximum.
Cette opration va formater compltement ton Disque 0 (Raptor) et l'espace libre devrait tre  peu prs gale  la taille totale qui est 139,7 Go (il y a toujours une lgre diffrence).

Ensuite, tu fais pareil sur le Disque 1 (le WD5000KS), tu supprimes la partition et tu la recres (Nouveau).
l aussi, a va effacer toutes les donnes en profondeur sans laisser de traces des installations prcdentes.

Enfin, tu slectionnes Disque 0 et tu cliques sur Suivant pour lancer l'installation de Vista

A+

----------


## {F-I}

> Alors, en laissant le disque 0 slectionn,  clique sur Options des lecteurs avances, puis clique sur Supprimer.
> Ca va donc supprimer la partition 1 du Disque 0.
> Ensuite, tu cliques sur Nouveau, et a va recrer la partition 1 en te demandant de prciser sa taille, tu laisses le maximum.
> Cette opration va formater compltement ton Disque 0 (Raptor) et l'espace libre devrait tre  peu prs gale  la taille totale qui est 139,7 Go (il y a toujours une lgre diffrence).


Le bouton supprimer n'est pas selectionnable... Seul formater est selectionnable.




> Ensuite, tu fais pareil sur le Disque 1 (le WD5000KS), tu supprimes la partition et tu la recres (Nouveau).


C'est fait, que dois-je faire pour le Disque 0 ?

La seule chose  faire "formater" non ? Me trompes-je ?

----------


## ml56500

Oui, formate le disque 0

ca doit tre parce que ton raptor est dynamique, on ne peut supprimer le volume, seulement le formater. 

Ca suffira pour installer vista dessus  :;):

----------


## {F-I}

Je fonce alors  :;):  (install en cours)

_(pour rpondre  ton mp, oui 1 = CD et 2 = Hard Disk)_, je te tiendrai au courant bientt

----------


## ml56500

Ok, parfait, tu en as pour un petit moment l, mais tu vas devoir rpondre  deux-trois trucs, genre nom de l'utilisateur, etc. mais a va rouler tout seul.

Prviens moi quand tu arrives sur ton nouveau bureau tout neuf  :;):

----------


## {F-I}

Promis je te prviendrai  :;): 

Une fois arriv sur le bureau, qu'est-ce que je devrai faire ?

----------


## ml56500

> Bref, trangement on ne voit pas le deuxime partition du 150 Go...


Elle a du disparaitre quand tu as tent l'installation  partir de Vista ce matin.

Quand tu arriveras sur ton bureau, tu iras voir dans le gestionnaire de disques de Vista pour voir ce qu'il raconte. Logiquement, tu ne devrais avoir que :
- Disque 0 dynamique (139,7 Go) : (C:) systme, dmarrer, fichier d'change, actif, etc...
- Disque 1 de base (465.8 Go) : (D:) partition principale

Si c'est bien a, tu peux aller dans ton bios et inverser CDROM et HARD DISK dans le BOOT Priority, enlever le dvd de vista du lecteur et redmarrer pour voir si tout se passe bien.

Si oui, teins ton PC, rebranche tes 3 autres disques durs (en mettant le raptor 2 sur SATA 2) et redmarre, ils devraient tre reconnus automatiquement.

----------


## {F-I}

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERDE.....



Que dois-je faire ?  ::(:

----------


## ml56500

Rhha , il a tent une procdure de mise  jour, pas une installation nouvelle. pffff

Bon, boote sur ton DVD et fais moi une copie d'cran de la page d'accueil (l o tu peux choisir d'installer ou de rparer l'ordinateur) je veux vrifier un truc.

----------


## {F-I}

Je me fais souci car je recommence jusqu' "ou souhaite vous installer windows", je refais le mme manipulation (supprimer et nouveau pour 500 go) MAIS MAIS....

Disque O (150 Go), ni supprimer ni formater ne sont possible... que dois-je faire ?

----------


## {F-I}

> Rhha , il a tent une procdure de mise  jour, pas une installation nouvelle. pffff
> 
> Bon, boote sur ton DVD et fais moi une copie d'cran de la page d'accueil (l o tu peux choisir d'installer ou de rparer l'ordinateur) je veux vrifier un truc.


ok tout de suite

----------


## {F-I}

Alors, je redmarre...
Je clique une touche pour lancer CD


puis 

puis


et l j'arrte, j'attends  :;):

----------


## ml56500

quel est l'espace disque du disque 0 maintenant, est-il presqu'gale  l'espace total ?

----------


## ml56500

Bon, , c'est bon, clique sur Installer et fais moi une copie de l'cran "o voulez-vous installer vista" aprs avoir cliqu sur Options avances

EDIT, j'espre que c'est pas le fait que le disque dur soit dynamique qui pose problme, car pour le retransformer en disque de base, c'est coton...

----------


## {F-I}

Alors







(dsol pour le temps car image hacks ne veut plus hberger mes images donc j'ai du chercher un autre  ::): )

----------


## ml56500

Oui, c'est bien ce que je craignais, les Disque 0 n'a pas t format tout  l'heure, et ce qu'il y a dessus empche l'installation de Vista...

A tout hasard, sur l'autre raptor, tu as quelque chose, des donnes ? car lui est un disque de base, je crois, on aurait pu l'utiliser  la place du dynamique.

----------


## {F-I}

Sur l'autre raptor, normalement c'est vide, j'ai tout mis tous les fichiers des 5 disques dur sur mon disque dur externe 1 To pour tre vraiment tranquille mais je verifie quand meme, je te tiens au courant

au passage, je pense profiter de mettre un peu ordre avec branchement c'est  dire 

SATA 1 & SATA 2 = raptor 150 GO
SATA 3 & SATA 4 = 320 GO
SATA 5 go = 500 GO

quelques infos spcifique  me conseiller avant ?

----------


## ml56500

Au fait, puisque le disque 2 (le 500go) est bien format lui, il ne devrait plus empecher une rparation.

Quand tu es l, clique sur rparer l'ordinateur et tente une rparation du dmarrage (s'il trouve une installation Vista) :

----------


## {F-I}

Ok pour ton dernier message, je vais tenter ce coup

----------


## ml56500

> Sur l'autre raptor, normalement c'est vide, j'ai tout mis tous les fichiers des 5 disques dur sur mon disque dur externe 1 To pour tre vraiment tranquille mais je verifie quand meme, je te tiens au courant
> 
> au passage, je pense profiter de mettre un peu ordre avec branchement c'est  dire 
> 
> SATA 1 & SATA 2 = raptor 150 GO
> SATA 3 & SATA 4 = 320 GO
> SATA 5 go = 500 GO
> 
> quelques infos spcifique  me conseiller avant ?


Ah, ok, c'est parfait alors, mets l'autre Raptor (le disque de base) sur SATA 1 mais ne rebranche pas tout de suite l'autre (le dynamique) sur SATA 2, car j'ai peur qu'il empche l'installation de Vista. Tu peux laisser les autres sur SATA 3, 4 et 5


EDIT: en fait, je regarde sur d'autres forums et c'est bien le disque dynamique qui pose problme... quand tout sera install, il faudra le reconvertir en disque de base, mme s'il n'y a que des donnes dessus, ce sera plus cohrent

----------


## {F-I}

Concernant la rorganisation des branchements, je le ferai aprs car tu m'as demand de tenter la rcupration...

En effet, il vient de m'afficher "enfin" qu'il dtecte un problme de dmarrage, a m'embete, je ne sais pas pourquoi, a ne m'affiche pas competement :



Je pense que je dois cliquer bouton gauche n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## ml56500

Non, non, abandonne la rparation, d'ailleurs, apparemment, il n'y a plus de Vista  rparer.

Mets l'autre raptor en 1 et refais une installation complte, fais moi une image de "O voulez-vous installer vista" quand tu y arriveras avec le nouveau raptor branch (et l'autre dbranch)

----------


## {F-I}

ok ca va mettre un peu du temps car je dois vrifier avec bios  chaque dmarrage (pour voir quel est le disque dur branch :p)

A tout l'heure et merci  :;):

----------


## ml56500

Excuse ces directives un peu dcales mais c'est pas facile  :;): 

Franchement, sur l'autre Raptor, tout devrait bien se passer... ::marteau::

----------


## {F-I}

Non, c'est bon, j'ai l'autre raptor avec 500 Go, je tente de boot cd je te tiens au courant

----------


## {F-I}

SURTOUT ne t'excuse pas  :;): 

J'espre de tout mon coeur que avec autre raptor tout se passe bien..

Pour info, je n'ai pas  toucher clavier pour dmarrer CD, a se fait directment...

[a la fin, si tout est ok, que dois-je faire avec mon "ancien" raptor ?]

----------


## ml56500

> Non, c'est bon, j'ai l'autre raptor avec 500 Go, je tente de boot cd je te tiens au courant


Il fait 500 go l'autre raptor ??? non, c'est pas le bon, lol, il ne fait que 150 go normalement  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## {F-I}

> Il fait 500 go l'autre raptor ??? non, c'est pas le bon, lol, il ne fait que 150 go normalement


Je me suis trs mal exprim, je voulais dire que j'ai trouv branchement autre raptor 150 GO et je dmarre raptor + (avec) 500 go

----------


## ml56500

> [a la fin, si tout est ok, que dois-je faire avec mon "ancien" raptor ?]


On verra si on peut le transformer en disque de base par le gestionnaire de disques de Vista (je regarde en ce moment la procdure) puisque ce ne sera plus un disque systme, a doit tre possible. Sinon, il faudra utiliser un autre utilitaire.

----------


## {F-I}

Alors voici  :;): 



Je suppose que je dois supprimer / nouveau sur 0

supprimer / nouveau sur 1

et formater sur 0

n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## ml56500

OUI  :;): 

EDIT: Tiens, pourquoi y a-t-il crit serveur, tu l'avais nomm ainsi ?

Si oui, c'est bon

EDIT2: Je te le dis, si Vista trouve encore  y redire pour s'installer, alors que tout est nickel, cette fois-ci, je me reconvertis dans le tricot ou le jardinage  :;):

----------


## {F-I}

C'est normale, je l'utilisais comme serveur, donc c'est pour a que j'avais crit "Serveur"  :;):  

L, c'est la dcompression des fichiers (0%) qui est en cours :p




> EDIT2: Je te le dis, si Vista trouve encore  y redire pour s'installer, alors que tout est nickel, cette fois-ci, je me reconvertis dans le tricot ou le jardinage


Du tout, du tout, tu dois m'aider encore et encoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :p

 ::aie::  ::yaisse2::  ::king::

----------


## ml56500

Au fait, 2 raptors de 150 Go, 2 Seagate de 320, 1 WD de 500, 1 externe de 1 To... Joli matos, t'as au moins 1 Quad et 4 Go de mmoire pour grer a ???  :8O:

----------


## {F-I}

> t'as au moins 1 Quad et 4 Go de mmoire pour grer a ???


Qu'est-ce que c'est un quad ?

Et non, je n'ai pas 4 Go de mmoire vivre, c'est compltement inutile d'aprs de nombreux dire pour mon utilisation, je ne fais pas du montage vido et je ne suis pas un pro au graphisme et 2 Go me suffit amplement...

EDIT : INSTALL touche sa fin

----------


## {F-I}

Je suppose que tout est ok, n'est-ce pas ?



Donc  prsent, je vais ranger mes branchements dans un joli ordre SATA 1 et 2 = raptor, 3 et 4 = 320 Go quant  5 = 500 go...

Une fois tout rang, je recommence  faire screenhost dans le gestion des disques pour te montrer pour faire une dernire verification  :;): 

la fin approche  ::):  (vraiment je te remercie beaucoup)


EDIT : vista m'affiche qu'il tlcharge 55 mises  jour et 13 % effectu, je le sens long, je peux redamrrer, vista s'occupera automatiquement pour reprendre etc... ou bien vaut mieux attendre ?

EDIT 2 : j'attends alors car l je suis  86 %  :;):

----------


## ml56500

Oui, il vaut mieux attendre, je le sens susceptible, Vista, en ce moment  :;): 

Il faudra reformater ton disque 1 et choisir NTFS  la place de RAW...

Quand tu auras tout remont, il faudra cliquer droit sur ton deuxime raptor (qui sera disque 1 ou 2) et choisir "Convertir en disque de base" (ou il faudra peut-tre supprimer le volume auparavant, enfin tu verras), a te prviendra que tout sera effac mais comme il sera vide...

Et aprs, tout devrait tre ok

Ouf  ::D:

----------


## {F-I}

Le tlchargement des mises  jours sont termins, installation des mises  jours en cours et touche sa fin...

D'accord je rglerai pour les 2 disques durs lorsque tout les branchements sont faits  :;): 

Vraiment je te remercie beaucoup pour tout de ce que tu as fait pour m'aider et tout...

Voici quelques photos en attendant / comme a :





aie des poussires, va falloir que je nettoie bien tout ca  ::): 



accs aux satas n'est pas facile avec mes gros mains :p mais je me dbrouille assez bien



voici l'ordinateur de ma copine avec quoi je me sers pour discuter avec toi :p



voici mes 3 ensembles (2 cran + mon unit centrale)





J'ai l'horreur de mon bureau bordle, demain je rangerai tout propre ^^ 

Bon, l je redmarre sans rien toucher et en ne laissant pas mon cd vista


EDIT, tu n'as pas vu mon post prcdent :




> t'as au moins 1 Quad et 4 Go de mmoire pour grer a ???

----------


## ml56500

Eh b, tout a est bien ventil  ::D: 

Joli matos, je le rpte...

Un quad, c'est un processeur, Intel Core 2 Quad... 4 curs...

EDIT: T'as 2 cartes graphiques en SLI ? Joueur ??

----------


## {F-I}

Bon, mes branchements sont ultra propre :p



Et voici ma configuration achet en mars et mont moi mme avec 2 potes



Voil, et l je tente de formater et rparer l'autre raptor

Edit, je rigole pas, a ne boot plus...  ::(: 

Edit 2, fais chier, je confirme a ne boot plus...

----------


## ml56500

Pfiouuu, la config' de la mort qui tue... t'as gagn au loto ou quoi ? ::mrgreen:: 

Magnifique...  ::king::

----------


## ml56500

> Edit, je rigole pas, a ne boot plus... 
> 
> Edit 2, fais chier, je confirme a ne boot plus...


Ca ne boote plus depuis que tu as rebranch le 2me raptor ? le dynamique ?

Edit: Si oui, essaye de le brancher sur SATA 6 et retente, va falloir vite le formater, celui-l

----------


## {F-I}

J'ai pay avec mes conos :p

Bref, il m'affiche :



3 fois "dmarrer normalement", impossible je viens de tenter mode sans chec et rien ne m'affiche comme erreur...

Donc, je tente redmarrer normalement pour voir ok ?

----------


## ml56500

oui...

EDIT: aprs avoir branch tous des HDD, as-tu vrifi le BOOT Priority, pour voir s'il n'avait pas chang , il faut que le raptor sata1 soit en tte.

----------


## {F-I}

Alors l, je suis dans mode sans chec et dans gestion de l'ordinateur, je vois le G (qui tait C ancien raptor), dynamique, je viens faire quelques clics et je le vois maintenant Disque 1 de base et formatage en cours, je pense que a ira bientot  ::): 

encore je te remercie vraiment beaucoup pour tout ton aide, j'espre "vraiment" pouvoir te rendre pareille quand tu auras besoin de l'aide

----------


## ml56500

> je le vois maintenant Disque 1 de base et formatage en cours


Ouf  :;): 

Bon, je vais aller me coucher mais n'hsite pas  m'envoyer un MP au cas o (je touche du bois pour que tout continue bien !!!)

A+  ::salut::

----------


## {F-I}

D'accord, encore merci beaucoup

Dors bien et fais de beau rve  :;): 

encore merchiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ^^

----------


## {F-I}

Bon, aprs avoir tout rpar les disques durs, j'ai eu du mal  booter windows normalement, car il boot bien mais au moment d'o je suis cens de voir un logo avant de voir bureau, y a plus rien, alors que j'arrive bien  booter mode sans echec...

j'ai pens que la cause est que win update tlcharge mauvaise pilote de la carte graphique, je le dinstalle dans mode sans chec, et je dll le bon pilote, et tout  l'air ok maintenant....

a fait 5 eme redmarrage (juste test de ma part) sans CD et sans rien toucher autre et tout  l'air ok

je vais me coucher je suis bien faitgu :p

je tiens  remercie normement  ml56500, pour tout de ce qu'il m'a aid

----------


## ml56500

Ah, ces sacrs pilotes, c'est vrai qu'on aurait d vrifier cela en premier, avant mme de faire les mises   jour Vista... Mais bon, le principal est que tout roule parfaitement, maintenant  ::yaisse2:: 

Bonne journe  toi  ::): 

Amicalement,

Marc

EDIT: Ah oui, je voulais savoir, est-ce que le SP1 s'est install automatiquement dans les mises  jour Vista ?

----------


## {F-I}

Non le SP1 n'est pas install automatiquement, j'ai install des tas mises  jours trouv par Windows Update mais pas SP1 (il ne le trouve pas) et j'avais gard  ct dans le disque dur externe le SP1, je suis en train d'installer l  :;): 

Pourquoi ?

Merci beaucoup, bonne journe  toi aussi  :;):

----------


## ml56500

C'est bizarre, tout de mme, qu'il ne soit pas propos, au moins en facultatif... J'espre que son installation se passera bien, sinon n'hsite pas  revenir en arrire en le dsinstallant (ou en faisant une restauration) si quelque chose cloche.

A+

EDIT: Dans le gestionnaire de priphriques, il n'y a pas d'avertissement jaune sur l'un de tes priphriques (autre que graphiques) ? je pense au son, par exemple, ou  la carte rseau... Si le SP1 n'est pas propos, c'est souvent parce que Vista a dtect un pilote qui n'est pas compatible...

----------


## {F-I}

Je vais vrifier s'il n'y pas de incompatibilit matrielle en visuelle parce que je ne peux pas vrifier avec le son puisque je suis sourd  ::): 

L'installation de SP1 vient de se terminer et tout se passe trs bien

EDIT : dans le gestionnaire des priphrique, il y a un seul icone en jaune qui m'affiche priphrique inconnu, a provient USB, je vais chercher que c'est donc cela veut dire que tous les matriels intgr  UC sont ok

EDIT 2 : j'ai des trs bon configuration sur tous les points sauf (peut-tre tu n'as pas remarqu) je n'ai aucun matriel pour le son genre creative extremen ou je ne sais pas quoi :p

EDIT 3 : le priph inconnu en question n'tait que ma webcam et je vais installer le pilote concern  :;):

----------


## ml56500

Oui, excuse, j'avais oubli pour le son...  ::oops:: 

Bon, si le SP1 s'est correctement install, c'est le principal  ::): 

A++

----------


## {F-I}

All, il me reste encore un dernier effort, surement le plus dur :

cliquer le bouton rsolu

 ::aie::  ::mrgreen::  ::king::  ::yaisse2:: 

merci pour le tout  :;):

----------

